# Any good use for Hickory bark?



## mywaynow (Sep 19, 2012)

Getting back into the woods now that the temps are down.  I have a bunch of big Hickory rounds to finish splitting that fell last year in the Hurricane.  The bark is coming off about 1/3 of the rounds when I split them.  Is that bark any good for smokers?  Should I just leave it out there?  Not sure of the species, but here is pic of the rounds:


----------



## etiger2007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Use it as kindling.


----------



## TimJ (Sep 19, 2012)

i use mine for kindling as well


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 19, 2012)

I think they use it for smoking BBQ. It is tough stuff, you could use it to mulch a path or something like that...


----------



## ScotO (Sep 19, 2012)

Hickory bark is as good as the wood when it comes to using for the smoker.  I know a guy that uses the bark exclusively for making his deer jerky, and the jerky is some of the best I've ever had.  Salt and hickory bark.........nothing else.


----------



## Jags (Sep 19, 2012)

Yep, to Scotty's post.  Also be aware that hickory bark burns very well in the stove and can be used to really pack the box if you need the heat.


----------



## CageMaster (Sep 19, 2012)

BBQ RIBS...........MMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Fire Breathing Dragon (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree on the kindling, I have a good bit from some splits a few months ago and plan on using it to get fires started.  Since it is bark it will smoke a little more and perhaps leave more ash behind but it otherwise burns well.  Good luck!


----------



## basod (Sep 19, 2012)

I've used the big sheets as a stacking cover as well.
Would work like shingles on a holzhauzen


----------



## ScotO (Sep 19, 2012)

For those who do not have a firepit or smoker, take some small pieces of hickory bark and wrap them in foil.  Poke a couple small holes (with a fork or something), lay the foil pack on the burner in your grille.  Gives some of that great smokey flavor.


----------



## mking7 (Sep 19, 2012)

Interesting....in the competitive bbq world, many people strip the bark off the wood, especially hickory......not saying it's right or wrong just saying it's fairly common.  I don't have the energy so I cook on whatever stays on the split when I throw it in the firebox...


----------



## basod (Sep 19, 2012)

Mking I've heard this as well.
I know with pecan there can be some mold/fungus that causes strange flavors and therefore is used barkless.

As for the hickory I grab limbs out of the front yard and throw on my grill all the time - never had any complaints from those consuming the food


----------



## Jags (Sep 19, 2012)

I personally do not use hickory bark in the smoker. A small piece sneaking in, or the thinner bark of branches would not be an issue in my opinion, but I find that the bark actually smokes _more_ than the wood and if not adjusted for (timing, doses, etc) it can give a bitter flavor because of over smoking (as can ALL over smoked foods). It is just another variable in the world of smoked foods that I can avoid.


----------



## TimJ (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm with Jags. I grilled all year with hickory bark and if you get too much smoke the meat is almost too strong to eat. Little to no smoke and the meat is good.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 19, 2012)

TimJ said:


> I'm with Jags. I grilled all year with hickory bark and if you get too much smoke the meat is almost too strong to eat. Little to no smoke and the meat is good.


Try apple bark, or slivers of applewood.  It is REALLY hard to over-smoke using applewood.  You guys are right about the hickory, though.  Mesquite is the same way, it can make the food bitter if you over-smoke with it.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Buddy once used some very dry black cherry to smoke some ribs . . . way, way too smoky . . . not sure if it was the dryness of the wood, amount of wood or that it was a black cherry. He now tends to stick with apple wood and sugar maple for much better results.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 19, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Buddy once used some very dry black cherry to smoke some ribs . . . way, way too smoky . . . not sure if it was the dryness of the wood, amount of wood or that it was a black cherry. He now tends to stick with apple wood and sugar maple for much better results.


 I pretty much use applewood exclusively.  Also add white oak, sugar maple and occasionally hickory to the mix.  Another good one is grapevine.


----------



## bogydave (Sep 19, 2012)

It's BTUs. 
Dried out it will produce heat. Mix it in with some wood for shoulder season fires. Neighbor hood will have a nice hickory smoke odor


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 19, 2012)

My land is very wet. I peel off as much bark as possible and spread it all over.(except on the lawn). Gotta love hickory


----------



## Thistle (Sep 19, 2012)

Except for the tiniest pieces,its all saved with other scraps,milling/shop off cuts,corn cobs,twigs etc for kindling.

Have used a few pieces on the weber kettle & water smoker,pretty good there just dont use too much at once it can be overpowering.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 19, 2012)

mywaynow said:


> Getting back into the woods now that the temps are down. I have a bunch of big Hickory rounds to finish splitting that fell last year in the Hurricane. The bark is coming off about 1/3 of the rounds when I split them. Is that bark any good for smokers? Should I just leave it out there? Not sure of the species, but here is pic of the rounds:


 
The smoking aside, those are some extremely nice hickory logs! It might be interesting to weigh that one that has the saw on it.


----------



## mywaynow (Sep 20, 2012)

BW- I am going to guess the one under the saw weighs about 3300 lbs!! I am thinking that is your point. That pic is during the bucking phase, thus the reason it is elevated. Once in a while I can cast an elevation spell while bucking, but only on Ash.

edited for spelling.  gotta keep them dang glasses handy!


----------



## vpetersen (Sep 20, 2012)

When I get done splitting, I go around and collect all the bark that has fallen of the rounds.  I start with the biggest and put a slightly smaller bark round inside it, then a slightly smaller inside that etc etc, until it is pretty much a log in itself.  I then tie it with a piece of twine and stack them up.  When I need kindling I take in a bark log and take it apart, or just through the whole thing in the firebox for a really fast, hot fire.  It is some extra work, but its very convenient and a bark log made up of oak bark burns really hot.  Plus, it keeps the wood cutting area cleaned up nice.  Of course, you can use the hickory bark for cooking, but I burn all my bark for btus.


----------



## rideau (Sep 20, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I pretty much use applewood exclusively. Also add white oak, sugar maple and occasionally hickory to the mix. Another good one is grapevine.


 You want grapevine, feel free to visit my lot.  Have one near the gate that is a monster..about 6 inch diameter I'd guess.  Will get a photo and measure some day.  Never thought of burning the darn thing....


----------



## rideau (Sep 20, 2012)

All the bark has come off the maples I cut in late winter (came off prior to or as splitting).  I figured that my stacks have more BTUs since the same size and no bark, hence more weight per stack.  Anyone know how Bark weight compares to wood...I'd guess very much lighter for maple....Ironwood the bark is so thin I'm sure it makes no difference.  Beech has no bark...but with the maple I'm guessing it makes a difference.


----------

